# cant find chaeto in hong kong



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

okay so after i sold my pico i moved back to hong kong.

how careless i should have saved a bunch of chaeto before i moved...

cuz they dont sell chaeto in this part of the world... sigh...

would anyone happen to be coming to hong kong anytime soon? LOL


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

How do you answer "Are you carrying fruits, nuts, or vegetables" ?

Trying to explain a bag of chaeto to the customs people would be fun. :


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

what do they use in the refugium? maybe they got somethin better there why don't u ask the local reef store


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

locals dont seem to be as interested in corals over in hk, theyre more about the fish.

wouldnt blame them, corals arent exactly cheap neither... only some. fish are extremely cheap though...

theres an abundance of caulerpa, even at lfs, they use macro for display purposes, not for refugium or nutrient export. they have sumps filled with bio-rings for the most part.

they have baskets of yumas of all color morphs for $20 cdn or so, and then they have frags of xenia and GSP for $20 cdn also... lol. i dont know how the pricing works tbh...

LOL, tell the customs people its a seaweed snack. they wouldnt know the difference anyway.

what they REALLY dont have here are ricordea floridas. i have seen maybe 1 or 2 pieces... but who needs floridas when you have yumas


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

lucky you - its so much cheaper there!!!!
I bought a gorgeous gorgonian for $6 Canadian... 
I declared it when I got home (soft corals are allowed - but not hard ones!).
I wish I'd bought more...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Dax said:


> How do you answer "Are you carrying fruits, nuts, or vegetables" ?
> 
> Trying to explain a bag of chaeto to the customs people would be fun. :


Miso soup with seaweed


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

so fortunately, i was down at a local beach today and saw a whole lot of ulva.
so im gona try my hands on those.

i also seemed to have found some dwarf zebra hermits, nerite snails, abalone of sort (its a really flat snail but its smaller than an abalone), crabs of a few variety.

next time ill have to bring a bucket n see what else i find


----------

